

Tax the Super Rich now or face a revolution - davidjhall
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/tax-the-super-rich-now-or-face-a-revolution-2011-03-29?pagenumber=1

======
markstansbury
The Roaring Twenties weren't roaring because of the Super Rich. They were
roaring for the same reason 2006 was: Your idiot friend could double his cash
in just a few days of thoughtless investing.

This is not, of course, to defend wealth disparity.

